# Trigon insert holder and tool height standard



## Norppu (Jun 28, 2021)

I have now my first ever trigon insert holder and some inserts for that one.
Unfortunately the shank of the holder is way too big for my lathe and I need to thin it down.
I will then test this new to me insert type by making a tool height standard.


----------

